# 3 foot long carp on a bitsy minnow



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I didn't land it, as one might expect using a bitsy minnow which is the second smallest crank on the market. This thing took me for a ride on the kayak, jumping out of the water like a dolphin 4 or 5 times before it got off. 

I had never seen a carp take a crank bait before, have any of you had this happen?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

mudfish? bowfin? maybe?


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Na it was a huge carp. These ponds hold some state record carp I bet. A buddy of mine pulled a 40 pounder out a couple years ago but he didn't get it officially weighed. Here's a video of the fight yesterday:

http://youtu.be/YAlzwjrLfx8


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, while living in Nebraska, I caught more than 1 carp on a small gold rapala fished on the surface while the carp were sucking cottonwood flowers off the surface...didn't understand it then and still don't...

They can tear the hell outta light equip...ha ha


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

I grew up in Nebraska and had many a carp take a spoon or spinner. Are these private ponds that you are fishing? I would love to feed a carp some corn on a hook.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

No these are all public ponds, and I see giant carp in them everyday. Have to release them immediately here, but they are still fun to hook up with.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

They will take a slow moving lure or a fly. They are a blast on a light fly rod. They dont always get the lure or fly on the first try,but will keep going after it. For a fly they roll on there side to suck it in. Really cool to watch, then hang on.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Heck there are lots of places they target those fish on the fly rod, some call them fresh water Reds.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing the video!
catch 'em up.


----------

